# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Αναζητηση 2 link για ΒΒ

## ZXSpectrum42

Είμαι ο node reality ( #12768 ) και ψάχνω για 2 backbone links. 
( βρίσκομαι στη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια )

----------


## ntrits

http://www.awmn/memberlist.php?do=ge...&sort=username
http://www.awmn.net/memberlist.php?d...&sort=username

----------


## shad0w

Αν θές δοκιμάζουμε με τον κόμβο 13034.

----------


## ZXSpectrum42

Μετά από πολύ καιρό απουσίας είδα τα μηνύματα του forum. ενδιαφέρομαι να δοκιμάσουμε αν έχουμε οπτική επαφή, αν θέλεις στείλε μου email στο aggelis.at.gmail.dot.com

----------


## Bigboss01

καλησπέρα και από εμένα ,
Ψάχνω ακόμα ένα λινκ ακόμα για το ΒΒ μου .
Έχω μιλήσει με τον nektariosko (raditz (#9326) )θα σηκώσουμε ένα λινκ (Χρόνος μας είναι λίγο περιορισμένος και καθυστερούμε λίγο). Αλλα θέλω να βγάλω ακόμα 1

----------

